# MSA Nuke



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes again more rim question. Believe me im sick of this too ANYWAY So the company im ordering from says these wont fit a brute so.. confirming this cause this is what i saw on the net, the wheels 12" machined 4/110 <(brute bolt pattern 99% sure) and there a 4+3 offset.. OR I think -47mm.. 4+3 offset and -47mm the same thing? thanks again...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

they will fit as long as the pattern is 4x110 the 4+3 is the offset which will set 1" further out than a 5+2 that is all. Did they say why they wouldnt fit?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

4+3 is 2 inch offset from stock rims.. yeah that's what i thought.. and no she has no idea.. so -47mm is same thing as 4+3?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Aint these the same rims? ans 47mm is 1.85"


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yea there the same rims, so its very close to 4+3 but not quite? should fit wide laws in back with stock exhaust?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...a friend on of mine had 29.5 laws on his with the same wheels.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Wide in back with stock exhaust? They should fit idk what the dealer is talking about


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't listen to them people are stupid. Listen to us :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Don't listen to them people are stupid. Listen to us :bigok:


:agreed:Agreed. They will fit and you will have plenty of room. Although as I understand it, there is two numbers associated with rims. The first one is a millimeter number, with a + or - that is stamped on the inside of all rims. This is the actual offset of the mating surface from the very center line of the rim. Then there is the listed offset, like 4+3 or 5+2 etc. This is associated with inch measurements from the mating surface to first, the inside then the outside. 4 or 5 +3 are common for IRS Brutes.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:thinking:THE ONLY THING I CAN THINK OF IS SOME OF THEM MAY HAVE THE PRE-08 WHEELS, AND THEN THE 08+ (WHICH WOULD FIT OVER THE TABS ON THE 08+). ALL YOU NEED IS THE 4/110 AND THEY SHOULD FIT FINE. WHICH EVER OFFSET IS UP TO YOU...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I emailed them yesterday and of course didn't get an answer again.. useless


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I can tell you this also: I had the black chrome troopers and loved them! Only ones i have ever seen anywhere!!!!! 
Anyways, i mud ride lots and eventually they got a little scratched up. I heard that msa has a warranty on their finish and called them just to see what they might or might not do about my wheels (again, the way i ride it is no surprise that they would get scratched-completely my fault-the wheels did fine). Talked to msa and emailed a couple pics. They told me to take the wheels to the dealer i bought them from (local guy for me) and order whatever wheels i wanted, they would take care of the rest...any wheels he had. I ended up getting the red/machined platoons. Loved them also!!

Nothing but good dealings with msa!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

really? hell of a warranty!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> Aint these the same rims? ans 47mm is 1.85"


That's some nice looking wheels!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im confused even more now.. but heres the story..again. I thought -47mm offset was 47mm set back from stock rim and 10mm was 10mm set forward.. so -47mm would have been 4+3. So I emailed MSA to confirm it and i can't understand what this guy is saying.. here it is...

Thanks for your interest in our products. The +10mm offset is similar
to the 4+3 backspacing(similar to stock fitment). This would mean that
the -47mm would fit similar to put a 2" adapter on a standard wheel.

I replied:

ok so 10mm is just like stock wheels and -47mm is 4+3 which is the same as putting a 2'' spacer on stock rims?

he re replied:
Yes, kind of:

-10mm = 4+3
-47mm = 5+2

??? -10mm=4+3?? they dont even have -10mm its just 10mm and -47?? WTF


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sounds about right I guess. 

a 4+3 is going to measure 4" from the back of the rim to the centerline of the hub, and 3 from the front to the centerline.

5+2 same thing 5" from the rear to the centerline, which means it's going to tuck under the fender a little more...

5+2 is normal offset for IRS machines, its a normal offset for aftermarket IRS rims.

The 4+3 is just a little bit wider offset than normal, 1" more I guess. 

5+2 is considered "stock" (normal) aftermarket measurement so I guess thats why he's saying its about the same as stock, even though, the stock offset is probably more like 6+1. Which, would put him about right saying that a 4+3 could be similar to adding a 2" spacer to stocks.

My point being, if you want a fairly stock stance, and dont want as much mud thrown all over you go with 5+2 and everythign will fit fine and you'll be good to go

If you want a wider stance for stability (in mud holes, but wider stance sucks on trails, tight spaces and all) and dont mind getting a little muddier, then get 4+3

so if he's telling you they dont have that rim in 5+2, I'd look for a different set of rims that does, OR just prepare for a wider stance and to get dirty.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes i want the wider stance same as 2" spacer everything you said makes sense.. but its there measurements that dont make sense to me, for 1, he emailed me -10mm=4+3 -47mm=5+2... for one thing there is no -10mm only positive +10mm.. what do these positives even mean? he sent me another email telling me to use this... http://marksink.com/tire_wheel_offset/offset.html

like this..The +10mm offset is similar
to the 4+3 backspacing(similar to stock fitment). This would mean that
the -47mm would fit similar to put a 2" adapter on a standard wheel.

Ok SO 5+2 is considered stock..he says the 10mm is "Similar" to the 4+3 Backspacing?? how does adding 10mm give you another inch offset? 1"=approx 25mm??? 
the he says -47mm would fit "Similar" to put a 2" adapter on a STANDARD wheel... wouldn't standard mean 5+2 like you said? and if you put a 2" adapter on that it would be like 3+4???

If -47mm meant standard wheel as 6+1 plus a 2" adapter which would be 4+3, why would he then email me again saying -47mm=5+2? and the +10mm=4+3??


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Where are you ordering from? Just tell them you want 4 fronts if its for IRS 

I'm pretty sure he meant +10mm and -47mm 

If a 7" rim had no offset it would be 3.5+3.5

If you move the offset +10mm=.39" you would have approx. 4+3 which is 1 inch wider than itp rims (5+2) if it is -47mm then it is almost 4.5 inches wider than itp. 

If I'm thinking correctly again you need 4+3 = +10mm

Call msa and ask them which offset is for the front and order that offset.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got off the phone with msa and you need +10mm( 4+3). That is normal offset but it is prob around 2 inches wider per side over stock and 1" wider than itp rims (5+2)


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

OHH I think i Finally get it!!! haha 10mm is 10mm ahead of the very center of the rim and -47mm is behind which would be an SRA rim, gotta order me so 10mm's for the 4+3 offset.. thanks guys!!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks man, saved me the time of confirming it to buy calling!!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

They finally ordered them today, tried to tell me they didn't make 4+3. I said no i called them (Thanks Brute650i) and +10mm is the same thing as 4+3..got an email back a few hours later saying they were wrong and the people they were talking to didn't know.. thanks M.I.M.B


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad you got it worked out.


----------

